# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Ντρέπομαι

## margkw

Καλησπέρα σας
Ζω παρέα με την Ανορεξία εδώ και 10 χρόνια.Και λεω ζω μαζί της γιατι πιστεύω πως ποτε δεν μας αφήνει εντελώς ήσυχους. Είναι πάντα εκεί.Μπορεί να κοιμάται αλλά είναι ετοιμη να χυμήξει μόλις μας νιώσει αδύναμους.
Εγώ πλέον είμαι σε ένα αρκετά καλό στάδιο θεραπείας. Είμαι μεν αδύνατη, το βάρος μου είναι όμως στα φυσιολογικά όρια. Αγχώνομαι κάποιες φορές για τα κιλά μου, αλλά δεν έχω τη μανία να ζυγιστώ. Με δέχομαι όπως είμαι. Ασκούμαι, αλλά όχι υπερβολικά, κι αν δω οτι είμαι κουρασμένη ή βαριέμαι σαν άνθρωπος κι εγώ δεν με καταπιέζω.
Τρωω λίγο, αλλά τρώω 5 φορές τη μέρα. Εχω περίοδο, θέλω να κάνω ενα παιδάκι και πλέον με αγαπάω κι εμένα και το σώμα μου.
Είμαι λοιπόν σχετικά καλά. 
Στην κακή μου φάση, μασούσα την τροφή μου και την έφτυνα. Ακόμα και τώρα , όταν πισωγυρίζω αυτή είναι η "παρασπονδία" μου. Να φτύσω την τροφή μου.
Είναι η Αχιλλειος Πτέρνα μου που λέμε.
Στο πρόβλημα τώρα. 
Είμαι παντρεμένη με έναν άντρα που με αγαπά πολύ και με έχει στηρίξει σε όλη τη διάρκεια της σχέσης μας στο κομμάτι που αφορά τη διαταραχή μου. Του είναι δύσκολο πολλές φορές να το διαχειριστεί και να το καταλάβει , είναι όμως πάντα εκεί για μένα, να με στηρίξει και να μου δείξει εμπρακτα την αγάπη του. Για το "μασημα-φτύσιμο" γνωρίζει. Όταν συνέβαινε κατα κόρον , το είχε μάθει δυστυχώς όχι από εμένα α, αλλά απο κάποιον τρίτο που το είδε. 
Είχε στεναχωρηθεί μαζί μου τότε που δεν του το χα πεί.
Από τότε, όποτε έχω πισωγυρίσει δεν του το χω πει, από ντροπη ΚΑΙ φόβο. Όταν πισωγυρίζω ντρέπομαι τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό,πόσο μάλλον τον άνθρωπο μου.
Δεν μπορώ όμως άλλο να κρύβομαι..Πώς να του μιλήσω γι αυτό; Πώς να τον κάνω να καταλάβει την ντροπή μου και τον φόβο μου; Πώς να ανακτίσω την εμπιστοσύνη και να του πω πως δεν είναι ανειλικρίνια αλλα τρομος και ντροπη;

----------


## kounelaki1

Τα πισωγυρισματα που λες πότε τα κάνεις και Γιατί? Όταν είσαι στεναχωρημένη? Η απλά δεν έχεις όρεξη να φας? 
Εγώ νομίζω καλύτερα μην λες τπτ για τα προηγουμενα.. Όμως αν υπαρξει αλλη φορά πες του σήμερα δεν είχα όρεξη δεν μπορούσα να φάω και έκανα αυτό.. Και πρέπει να το ελέγξω.. Γενικά μην τα κρατάς μέσα σου γιατί θα στεναχωριέσαι και δεν θα σε βοηθήσει αυτό.. 
Σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί και εγώ πέρασα δύσκολα.. ήμουν 40 κιλά πριν από κάποιο καιρό.. 

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## margkw

> Τα πισωγυρισματα που λες πότε τα κάνεις και Γιατί? Όταν είσαι στεναχωρημένη? Η απλά δεν έχεις όρεξη να φας? 
> Εγώ νομίζω καλύτερα μην λες τπτ για τα προηγουμενα.. Όμως αν υπαρξει αλλη φορά πες του σήμερα δεν είχα όρεξη δεν μπορούσα να φάω και έκανα αυτό.. Και πρέπει να το ελέγξω.. Γενικά μην τα κρατάς μέσα σου γιατί θα στεναχωριέσαι και δεν θα σε βοηθήσει αυτό.. 
> Σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί και εγώ πέρασα δύσκολα.. ήμουν 40 κιλά πριν από κάποιο καιρό.. 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


τα κάνω όταν φρικάρω, όταν στεναχωριέμαι , όταν δε μπορώ να το ελεγξω..δυστυχώς ακόμα υπάρχουν φορές που δεν το ελεγχω. Το δουλεύω ομως

----------


## kounelaki1

> τα κάνω όταν φρικάρω, όταν στεναχωριέμαι , όταν δε μπορώ να το ελεγξω..δυστυχώς ακόμα υπάρχουν φορές που δεν το ελεγχω. Το δουλεύω ομως


Όταν δεν έχεις όρεξη καλύτερα να μην φας πάρα να μασας το φαγητό και να το φτύνεις.. Επειδή ξεγελας τον εαυτό σου ότι έφαγες.. Ενώ αν δεν φας θα πεινάς αργότερα και θα φας κανονικά.. να μην το κάνεις αυτό.. Είναι πολύ λάθος. Να ξέρεις όλα αυτά είναι στο μυαλό μας.. 
Και εγώ έχω μέρες που δεν έχω όρεξη.. Αλλά λέω εντάξει θα φάω όσο μπορώ.. Και αύριο θα φάω καλύτερα.. Δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος.. σιγά σιγά 
Πόσα κιλά είσαι τώρα?

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## margkw

47,5-48..Στα αδυνατα μου πεφτω στα 46, αλλα ως εκει

----------


## kounelaki1

> 47,5-48..Στα αδυνατα μου πεφτω στα 46, αλλα ως εκει


Εντάξει τότε δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα... νομίζω απλώς φοβάσαι πολύ.. τι ύψος έχεις όμως?

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτα που τρως μηπως ειναι ανοστα γι αυτο δε θες να τα φας?

----------


## kounelaki1

> αυτα που τρως μηπως ειναι ανοστα γι αυτο δε θες να τα φας?


Δεν είναι χαζή η κοπέλα... αν ήταν άνοστο θα έβαζε αλάτι... Δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι άνοστο το φαγητό όσο το ότι δεν θέλει να φάει...

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## margkw

> αυτα που τρως μηπως ειναι ανοστα γι αυτο δε θες να τα φας?


γελασα καπως

----------


## margkw

> Εντάξει τότε δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα... νομίζω απλώς φοβάσαι πολύ.. τι ύψος έχεις όμως?
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 1.62, 1.63.. Σε φυσιολογικο χαμηλο βάρος είμαι..αυτο λεω , είμαι πολύ καλύτερα πλέον..Απλώς υπάρχει αυτό το αγκαθάκι για το οποίο ντρέπομαι. Και δουλευω το πως θα σταματήσει κλπ κλπ..

----------


## kounelaki1

> 1.62, 1.63.. Σε φυσιολογικο χαμηλο βάρος είμαι..αυτο λεω , είμαι πολύ καλύτερα πλέον..Απλώς υπάρχει αυτό το αγκαθάκι για το οποίο ντρέπομαι. Και δουλευω το πως θα σταματήσει κλπ κλπ..


Εκεί μαζί είμαστε εμείς... 1.64 και 45 κιλά είμαι εγώ.. Αλλά ακόμα κοκκαλιαρα... Και μερικές μέρες ενώ γουργουρίζει το στομάχι μου και πεινάω δεν έχω όρεξη να κάτσω για φαγητό.. Αλλά σιγά σιγά.. ποντάρω στις μέρες που τρώω περισσότερο μπας και πάω στα 50 σιγά σιγά 

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Να σου πω κ εγω λιγο που ολα τα αντιμετωπιζω ωσ φυσιολογικα το να μασασ κ να το φτυνεισ προσβαλεισ αυτον που το εφτιαξε αν το φτιαχνεισ εσυ δεν αγαπασ καθολου τον εαυτο σου ασ πουμε εγω τα φαγητα που φτιαχνω δε μ αρεσουν καθολου αλλα τα τρωω καπου εκει πρεπει να κοιταξεισ

----------

